# فرصة للتميز لمحبي الساعات السويسرية الفخمة - بسعر المصنع



## جورى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لمن يرغب بشراء ساعات سويسرية فخمة (رجالية ونسائية)
محدودة الكمية 
وبسعر المصنع مباشرة ، دون اي رسوم اضافية​ 
سارعوا فالكمية محدودة
مع الاعتذار بعدم التفاوض في الاسعار

والتوصيل مجانا​ 








2629 ر.س​ 




2591 ر.س​ 




2591 ر.س​ 




2553 ر.س​ 




4991 ر.س​ 




7849 ر.س​ 




5182 ر.س​ 





2943 ر.س​ 




5677 ر.س​ 




2819 ر.س​ 





2743 ر.س​ 




7849 ر.س​ 


اتمنى ان تنال هذه الساعات الفاخرة على استحسانكم 
ولمزيد من التفاصيل 
لا تترددوا 
راسلوني عبر الخاص​


----------

